# Skunked after being pushed off my spot teice



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm going to try to avoid my common courtesy rant today but basically got out got my mullet and alewys that I was hoping to serve up to some flounders. Anchored on a ledge on McRae side.that I was planning on spending the whole day on as it typically lights up when the tide starts coming in when a family pulls up right next to me and anchors. I slidec over to the jetties and start catching skipjack and blue runners(guessing that or hard tail) when a guy starts snorkeling right where I am casting. Pull up, circle the other side of the pass looking for a good bottom but ultimately end up drifting at Rhoda for 30 min with no takers. Decided to get in early so I'm not waiting at navy point for an hour before I can load the boat.


I know I don't own those spots but I expect those who get out after me to show some respect and get a little further than casting distance away. If you want to fish where I am next time wake up an hour earlier and I will find another spot....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Its Saturday!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Smh.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> I know I don't own those spots but....



It's kind of like trying to set up a volleyball court on the middle of casino beach during blue angels...

It sucks, but give it 3 more weeks and it will be less crowded.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah. I think I am going to switch gears and do some shrimping and crabbing until the summer crazies are gone


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Seems like half of Texas is in town


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Well we came and spent a lot of $*

We drove from Texas mid-June, had a blast and spent a lot of $ there. We followed the rules of the road and common courtesy but there's a lot of folks who only go on the water once a year and was never learned right. :whistling:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Seems like half of Texas is in town


And more on the way.....only wish it was me. Not gonna happen this year.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Why are people coming from tx? Am I missing something?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

advobwhite said:


> Why are people coming from tx? Am I missing something?


And La, Ms, Al, and Ga? All have coastlines and many are quick to tell how much better the fishing, and everything else for that matter, is "back home". Then why come? Maybe to be able to leave trash all over the beaches and act like inconsiderate, drunken, asshats? (to be fair we have our fair share of locals that do that too)...
I guess it's so they can enrich us with their culture, intelligence, and enlightened views of our home. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

All, you say? You don't even know me! I'll say a prayer for you because of your above comment, I understand that you are ignorant of the fact that the economy in a majority of Florida establishments depends upon folks like some of us coming and spending money. I'm sorry you feel this way, it's not all your fault. I'm also upset that some folks don't clean up after themselves, it's not right. You just are not understanding. It's not in insult to be labeled as ignorant, it's just that you have not learned or been educated in that aspect of the economy. Now stupid is another thing. I don't believe you are stupid....you just need to learn a few things. I sincerely hope you have a good day today, and please be careful of your words that you pass on to others, so that you don't stereotype "all".

Sorry to the OP for the derail.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with the OP. There is a lack of courtesy by many on the water. We are supposed to be sportsmen!


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Point taken so I edited my post to many instead of all.

As far as not understanding the economy you are wrong about that. Tourist economies create low wages for local workers across the board. The tourist industry basically creates an economy of almost indentured servitude where the bad behavior of tourists must be put up with under the threat of them leaving with their money and the business owners and employees being left not being able to pay the rent. There are only a certain number of places that can attract and maintain a tourist clientele that provides more than a subsistence income for local employees. The rest of the areas are left begging for business. Tourist economies are generally not good for most residents of a community.

I'm sure if you go to a tourist area in whatever state you're from you'll find similar situations. Yes, there are always exceptions.

Pensacola would be much better of if we worked on building our economy attracting businesses that created well paying jobs independent of the tourist industry.

So I stand by my statements.

Not directed at you personally...
Sir, yes sir, can I pick up your food wrappers and beer cans sir? Just leave those dirty baby diapers there on the beach we'll get that. Just don't leave with your money...

Wow, where did that come from?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol OMG, this is one for the winter months. someone remember to raise this issue this winter please.... Kind of like the "No one owns the reefs in the gulf, they belong to all of us...." The locals don't own the beach and waterways, they belong to all of us..." LOL I'd put some money that it was not a tourist that pushed the OP off the spots... That's a local strategy all the way LOL


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

If you anchor in the pass or main shipping lanes, troll in the pass or main shipping lanes, fish the obvoius structure spots or fish anywhere in the sound, you will have to deal with the public...period


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If I dive a spot I spent time and gas to get to it and it's public. Someone gets upset with me getting ready to dive I simply ask them to show me a title for this spot and I will leave, Have a nice day and roll off the boat. If it's a small private spot that I have the numbers for I will hold off until they leave or move on. Big wrecks like the Brass wreck I just anchor ignore there complaining and get in the water as fast as I can.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, sorry. I went down that rabbit hole after the "give it 3 more weeks" and "why are people coming from tx" comments. May have had a run in with benevolent visitor also. Should probably move my comments to another section.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

People from Texas are soft. :whistling:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've tried to come up with a smart ass comment and failed.

Guess I'm slipping...


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

sealark said:


> If I dive a spot I spent time and gas to get to it and it's public. Someone gets upset with me getting ready to dive I simply ask them to show me a title for this spot and I will leave, Have a nice day and roll off the boat. If it's a small private spot that I have the numbers for I will hold off until they leave or move on. Big wrecks like the Brass wreck I just anchor ignore there complaining and get in the water as fast as I can.



So if I come up on a dive flag I will toss a plug full of treble hooks in your general area and say you don't have a title to it? It's first come first serve. I understand that it is public however if I am at the spot fishing when you roll up I just ask for etnough space that I am not casting on top of you. I have went to different areas before because the spot I wanted to go has had divers or people fishing already. Why is that sentiment no longer shared?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> i've tried to come up with a smart ass comment and failed.
> 
> Guess i'm slipping...


wwkd


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I never understood how divers can dive under a spot that you are already fishing but a fisherman can't drop close to divers. Divers are the most inconsiderate.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Those spots were put down for everyone to enjoy and use. That includes divers. You go ahead and try to snag a diver with a hook. When you snag me intentionley I would know. 
Do you know what a 45 caliber powerhead can do to a fiberglass hull. Or mabe your anchor might wind up getting fouled, unintentionally that is. 
Seriously just say hi and ask the diver to let you know what is down there to catch. They usually are gone within an hour. And the fish usually follow the divers around so cast behind the bubbles.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FreeLine said:


> I never understood how divers can dive under a spot that you are already fishing but a fisherman can't drop close to divers. Divers are the most inconsiderate.


 This just got a whole lot more interesting.... LOL I am going to dinner later with the wife and my Mom... please don't delete this until I get back... LOL I am so friggin bored.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> wwkd



Took me A minute but I got it.

He would consider it a FAD and not fish it because it shouldn't be there?
Or 
Come home and post a 3 pager on how to tie a knot that he will never need?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

FreeLine said:


> I never understood how divers can dive under a spot that you are already fishing but a fisherman can't drop close to divers. Divers are the most inconsiderate.


Bet you will change your mind if a dive boat comes by and your anchor is fouled. I have plenty for sale in case no divers are around. Oh there are no laws on fishing around divers. Just be careful and enjoy yourself.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

sealark said:


> Those spots were put down for everyone to enjoy and use. That includes divers. You go ahead and try to snag a diver with a hook. When you snag me intentionley I would know.
> Do you know what a 45 caliber powerhead can do to a fiberglass hull. Or mabe your anchor might wind up getting fouled, unintentionally that is.
> Seriously just say hi and ask the diver to let you know what is down there to catch. They usually are gone within an hour. And the fish usually follow the divers around so cast behind the bubbles.


My problem is not divers. I intend to learn how to dive eventually. My problem is anyone who anchors within 20 feet of me when I am there first. It doesn't matter if I am anchored drifting trolling cruising dragging the shrimp net in Alabama or anything else. If someone is fishing I give them as much room as I can. I was taught by my grandfather and my father to give others as much room as you can both out of respect and safety, especially if they are already on anchor. As I said if you want to dive a spot that's fine. You beat me to it its all yours. I am not entitled to a spot more than anyone else and don't think I am but I just wish there would be more mutual respect on the water. The bay itself is huge and more than enough space for everyone out yesterday...the first boat could have anchored 50 ft further in any direction and the snorkels had the whole other side of the jetties. I don't see the need to drop anchor so close to someone already anchored. If I set up a deer stand the next tree over from you and shot the only deer that came through if you beat me to that tree becuse you woke up at 330 instead of 430 you would rightfully be ticked. Same idea. We are supposed to be sportsmen.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

sealark said:


> FreeLine said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood how divers can dive under a spot that you are already fishing but a fisherman can't drop close to divers. Divers are the most inconsiderate.
> ...


I personally wouldn't do it but to each their own.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Sealark, Here is the boating regulation in Florida. Divers do get special treatment. They should show the same courtesy to fishermen who are on a spot (but they are too arrogant and selfish to do that). I usually get up at 2:30 am to get a good spot on a wreck and divers show up whenever they want and shut down the bite - sometimes even diving under my boat. 


"Vessel operators must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 300 feet from divers-down flags or buoys on open waters and at least 100 feet from flags or buoys on rivers, inlets or navigation channels."


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FreeLine said:


> Sealark, Here is the boating regulation in Florida. Divers do get special treatment. They should show the same courtesy to fishermen who are on a spot (but they are too arrogant and selfish to do that). I usually get up at 2:30 am to get a good spot on a wreck and divers show up whenever they want and shut down the bite - sometimes even diving under my boat.
> 
> 
> "Vessel operators must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 300 feet from divers-down flags or buoys on open waters and at least 100 feet from flags or buoys on rivers, inlets or navigation channels."



You're only reading part of the law. There isn't a requirement that you HAVE to give them by law. It's called using common sense. 


"Boaters approaching divers-down flags closer than 300 feet in open water and 100 feet in rivers, inlets, or navigation channels must proceed no faster than is necessary to maintain headway and steerageway (idle speed)"


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It all comes down to be calm and enjoy your trip. On public spots it will get crowded. Put up with it or move on. I have been joking about all this because I have seen it all since 1976 when I got transfered here. I have even gone so far as spearing a fish and hooking it onto a complaining fishermans line.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

sealark said:


> It all comes down to be calm and enjoy your trip. On public spots it will get crowded. Put up with it or move on. I have been joking about all this because I have seen it all since 1976 when I got transfered here. I have even gone so far as spearing a fish and hooking it onto a complaining fishermans line.


The fact that you got that close shows a complete lack of respect for others and complete selfishness. If I am the first it is not on me to "put up with it or move on"....it is up to the one who came after me. As the previous poster put it...if he wakes up at 230 to get there first, it is his and he deserves reasonable space(aka use common sense). If you want to dive where he is you should wake up 30 minutes earlier to get to that spot. If anyone pulls up on a diver and hooks him as my previous example was they deserve a power head through the boat hull even if not intentional but the reverse is true if the diver comes up to someone who has been on the spot the diver deserves a snatch hook,or a fisherman deserves a 9 oz lead to the noggin if it is a fisherman....it's not just divers.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread is stupid. I'll wake up at what time I want to and fish where I want to. No I won't crowd you but if you're on the same spot as I want to fish and its large enough to allow me to fish you can bet your ass I will fish there.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Believe me all I would do is do a dive get In the boat wave and drive off. Like I said in other posts, what is a charter suppose to do when a dive trip with 10 divers has signed up and paid to dive the freighter or another public spot. Then when they arrive there are other boats on the spot? ?. Yes I ran charters for 10 years. So just accecpt the facts they are public spots. Make friends not enemies. See ya out there in the morning wave and say hi.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If I catch any of you diver boys on my crappie reefs im gonna sling a 1/32 oz crappie jig up against your noggin!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll try all that crowding stuff in Lanark or Carrabell......the locals will correct you right away.....try a little consideration.....advance warning, I'm not very accurate with a spinning reel....so stay the hell away from me.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

sealark said:


> Those spots were put down for everyone to enjoy and use. That includes divers. You go ahead and try to snag a diver with a hook. When you snag me intentionley I would know.
> Do you know what a 45 caliber powerhead can do to a fiberglass hull. Or mabe your anchor might wind up getting fouled, unintentionally that is.
> Seriously just say hi and ask the diver to let you know what is down there to catch. They usually are gone within an hour. And the fish usually follow the divers around so cast behind the bubbles.


Well that was educational. Thanks!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I will have some shrimp from JP's tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

To many people in the world. We need a good plague.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yep that sucks. I know what y'all are saying but common sense is in short order here.


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

I feel your pain and I hate rudeness. I was at a favorite lake a couple of days ago and picked a spot on a blocked boat ramp, from which to chunk lures. A group of 6-7 teenaged boys were in the water 200 yards south of me, swimming, playing and stirring up the water.

I looked up and noticed they were getting closer and closer to me and after 5 minutes the little sobs decided to get out of the water exactly where I was casting.....

I looked at them like I could have skinned them and said "thanks fellas, now you've just ruined my fishing spot....". Not a word from the little farts. 

My grandfather, who spent a lot of time with me when I was a kid, would have torn me slam up if I had done something like that to another.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I fished that exact spot in the 80's. A very good spot to anchor up and catch flounder.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What are the GPS coordinates  I want to dive it. 😀😂😂


----------

